# Crohns or IBS?



## shelby_hamilton (Jun 21, 2012)

This is definitely not my whole story, because that would take hours to explain. The long and short of it is: I have been diagnosed with IBS since I can remember being able to say "my belly hurts". So I've had stomach trouble for years. About 2 months ago I was scheduled for am endoscopy and colonoscopy but when I went in to have them done they couldn't find a vein for the general anesthesia after sticking me with an IV 11 times. Shortly after that test was supposed to be done, I moved to Texas to due my husband's career in the military. I've been here a month and I have been to the ER 3 times in the for significant stabbing and tight(not necessarily cramping, it just feels like pressure) lower abdominal pain. A CT scan with contrast showed no appendicitis and ultrasounds showed no problems with my ovaries such as cysts. My father has Crohns, my uncle and grandfather also had Crohns and complications from the disease eventually took their lives. I'm curious as to if bloodwork comes back with little to no inflammation, is it still possible to have IBD? Also does Crohns runs in families (as I'm assuming it does)? I'm only an 18 year old female and I don't understand why or HOW I can feel so terrible all the time. I also have fibromyalgia and GERD. Any personal or professional input is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## DEUCE CLICK (Jun 20, 2012)

I know how it feels to be young and sick all the time. It doesn't really follow with the cliche "young and healthy". I have had IBS-C/SIBO since I was 18 and I'm now 21. I wonder if digestive conditions/diseases will ever be on the same level socially as Cancer or AIDS. For some reason people with digestive problems don't have the same respect as someone who has Cancer or another disease with a strong stigma. I think some of it is because people tend to think a digestive condition is embarrassing and can't kill you. Obviously, it can indeed kill you, and the longsuffering along with it is terrible, as I have had days where I wish I were not alive.It's obvious that these conditions need more attention and more money for research and awareness. If I were you I would definitely try to get a colonoscopy done again,as this is the only way to rule out Crohn's. IBS is what they say you have when they can't find any conclusive reason for your symptoms. I would suggest seeing a naturopath or an acupuncturist specializing in traditional chinese medicine.I have just stopped seeing a traditional doctor and I like the way my naturopath thinks about health, as he thinks I can make a recovery.(He does acupuncture as well, and specializes in herbs.) It is worth the money if it helps your health! I hope you find an answer and start feeling better. Good luck and stay hopeful!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS can make you have as much pain and feel as sick as an IBD. Sometimes IBS is more painful than the IBDs.Some people can have an IBD that is in remission almost all the time and unless you hit the doctors during a time it has flared up and your intestinal lining is ulcerated and bleeding you can test normal. But if you have lots of symptoms when your IBD is in complete remission to where no test sees it, then you still have IBS on top of the IBD.IBS commonly goes with fibromyalgia so that tends to point a bit more in the IBS direction.Autoimmune diseases do tend to "run in families" but it isn't a sure thing. If you get the "bad" genes in your family you are a bit more likely than other people to get an autoimmune disease, but it doesn't mean you can't get any other kind of illness and everything that happens would be autoimmune. And like I said you can have IBS and IBD at the same time.IBS by itself can make you miserable. It isn't some mild thing in everyone that should only barely bother you. It can be severe and very disruptive. Basically the control of the gut is messed up so nothing does what it is supposed to do when it is supposed to do it in the amount it is supposed to do it. That can lead to stool issues, urgency, cramps and other pains. Add fibromyalgia on top of that with the fatigue and muscle pains, and you can have a really hard time of it.


----------



## shelby_hamilton (Jun 21, 2012)

DEUCE CLICK said:


> I know how it feels to be young and sick all the time. It doesn't really follow with the cliche "young and healthy". I have had IBS-C/SIBO since I was 18 and I'm now 21. I wonder if digestive conditions/diseases will ever be on the same level socially as Cancer or AIDS. For some reason people with digestive problems don't have the same respect as someone who has Cancer or another disease with a strong stigma. I think some of it is because people tend to think a digestive condition is embarrassing and can't kill you. Obviously, it can indeed kill you, and the longsuffering along with it is terrible, as I have had days where I wish I were not alive.It's obvious that these conditions need more attention and more money for research and awareness. If I were you I would definitely try to get a colonoscopy done again,as this is the only way to rule out Crohn's. IBS is what they say you have when they can't find any conclusive reason for your symptoms. I would suggest seeing a naturopath or an acupuncturist specializing in traditional chinese medicine.I have just stopped seeing a traditional doctor and I like the way my naturopath thinks about health, as he thinks I can make a recovery.(He does acupuncture as well, and specializes in herbs.) It is worth the money if it helps your health! I hope you find an answer and start feeling better. Good luck and stay hopeful!


Thank you for reading and I'm glad you understand how this is!! I've already gotten a lot of insight from others on thus forum and your input of accupunture and such is definitely something I will try to look into. The bowel diseases and illnesses don't get enough attention from the outside world, you're right. It just seems like they SHOULD because there are so many people going through these problems every single day. I appreciate your response and I'll definitely look into your ideas. Thank you!!


----------



## shelby_hamilton (Jun 21, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> IBS can make you have as much pain and feel as sick as an IBD. Sometimes IBS is more painful than the IBDs.Some people can have an IBD that is in remission almost all the time and unless you hit the doctors during a time it has flared up and your intestinal lining is ulcerated and bleeding you can test normal. But if you have lots of symptoms when your IBD is in complete remission to where no test sees it, then you still have IBS on top of the IBD.IBS commonly goes with fibromyalgia so that tends to point a bit more in the IBS direction.Autoimmune diseases do tend to "run in families" but it isn't a sure thing. If you get the "bad" genes in your family you are a bit more likely than other people to get an autoimmune disease, but it doesn't mean you can't get any other kind of illness and everything that happens would be autoimmune. And like I said you can have IBS and IBD at the same time.IBS by itself can make you miserable. It isn't some mild thing in everyone that should only barely bother you. It can be severe and very disruptive. Basically the control of the gut is messed up so nothing does what it is supposed to do when it is supposed to do it in the amount it is supposed to do it. That can lead to stool issues, urgency, cramps and other pains. Add fibromyalgia on top of that with the fatigue and muscle pains, and you can have a really hard time of it.


Thank you for understanding how miserable it can actually be. I have flare ups of what I'm assuming is IBS every once and awhile, but the doctors never get me in while they occur because the doctors I had before were always very busy. Now that I've moved, maybe it'll be a little better. My gene pool isn't good on either side of the family, but hopefully fibromyalgia is the only thing I'll have to deal with besides IBS. It's nice to know there are others like you who understand that IBS can make one miserable and how it can affect your quality of life.Thank you very much for your input!!


----------

